# Accutron Problem, Advice Needed



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I have an Accutron 218 N0 (1970) Lovely SS case, very light brown linen dial.

The watch is humming away nicely and then at certain times of the day, the hands just stop moving. When you pull out the crown and turn the hands, you get a slight click as the hands pass 5 o'clock.

Anyone good at fixing these watches?

Anyone had a similar problem with their Accutron?

Thanks (in anticipation of some help)

Roy


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi roy

usually when the watch still goes but the hands don't,the problem lies with the cannon assembly,the assembly is usually held in place with a curved brass dial washer,this is a sort of spring that puts pressure from the back of the dial down to the gearing on the cannon assembly to keep everything meshed together.do the hands stop randomly or at the same time? the click you hear at five o'clock could be damage to the gearing.

does this watch have a date function,if so does it change correctly, ie close to midnight,as i have a seiko somewhere that changes at around four o'clock,it really needs the hands taking off and realigning.the click could just be the sort of click retainer that stops the date wheel from moving around willie nillie









anyhow, i'm sure you'll get better advice from the experts on the forum.

hope you get the watch going properly









regards,john.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi roy
> 
> usually when the watch still goes but the hands don't,the problem lies with the cannon assembly,the assembly is usually held in place with a curved brass dial washer,this is a sort of spring that puts pressure from the back of the dial down to the gearing on the cannon assembly to keep everything meshed together.do the hands stop randomly or at the same time? the click you hear at five o'clock could be damage to the gearing.
> 
> ...


Thanks John

Date changes at 12 on the dot.

Stops at random times ................ just i've heard that getting these watches, just serviced is rather more than I anticipated.

Thanks again John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

sorry i couldn't help more roy, it certainly sounds like a service is in order-but as you said, rather expensive








,also i don't think there are many people that can service hummers these days









regards,john.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> sorry i couldn't help more roy, it certainly sounds like a service is in order-but as you said, rather expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that John

Wishfu thinking..........thought we may have an expert on the forum.

Looks like a service is in order but wanted a cheap hummer, which is going to turn into an expensive hummer









Thanks again


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I am afraid there is no quick fix.

It needs into the repair shop, if you can find one!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> PM sent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul

PM received and thanks for the offer of help. One of the things I like about this forum is the willingness of forum members, you have never met, to help out other forum members.

Remarkable.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Electro-Hawk to the rescue...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL said:


> Electro-Hawk to the rescue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a good bloke.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Electro-Hawk to the rescue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly, hopefully







 ...but not a certainty


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

ESL said:


> Electro-Hawk to the rescue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that and I owe Paul, at the very least, a few of these









Whatever the outcome.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had service done by a guy in Marblehead Mass, USA. Did great work and did a complete service for $150. Can't remember his name though.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Sargon said:


> I've had service done by a guy in Marblehead Mass, USA. Did great work and did a complete service for $150. Can't remember his name though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Sargon

Silver Hawk is going to look at it, for me, to see if it can be saved. Wanted an Accutron as a beater watch for work and don't really want to spend too much on the watch. Now if it was a 214 spaceview, I might have, but this is just a 218, don't get me wrong, a lovely watch but I don't think worth spending Â£100 repairing.

Thanks again.

Roy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Now if it was a 214 spaceview, I might have, but this is just a 218, don't get me wrong, a lovely watch but I don't think worth spending Â£100 repairing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK then....I was only going to charge you Â£95


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Now if it was a 214 spaceview, I might have, but this is just a 218, don't get me wrong, a lovely watch but I don't think worth spending Â£100 repairing.
> ...

































How many pints is that?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey, I've just realized...this is in the Quartz Forum







Hummers are fair better than quartz watches ....









Anyway, here are a couple of pics of Roy's (USEDMODEL) 218 Accutron...complete with repair work done....it was a slipping clutch wheel. Nice example Roy









Cheers

Paul


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hey, I've just realized...this is in the Quartz Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul

My watches always look so much better when someone else photographs them
















Brilliant photos Paul
















When I sent the watch to you, I did understate how nice the watch was because, up to then, I hadn't really looked at many Accutrons. You have photographed it so well and made it look so good, that I can't wait to get it back and get it on my wrist.

Many thanks to you, for firstly being so kind in having a look at it, secondly for repeatedly taking it apart to try and fix it and thirdly for actually getting it fixed.







I just wish I had your patience and knowledge.

I owe you Paul, BIG TIME

Roy


----------

